# Clen Protocol



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

In short I used clen once about ten years ago so know very little about it!

Ben given some as a freebie and hoping to get back to the gym in the next 2 weeks following a 6 month break (maybe 5 sessions in that time). So the waistline has buldged and the muscle has faded,

Thinking of a few natty weeks then running Test, GH and maybe the clen

Tinking 750mg of Test

4iu of oharma GH on training days

Not sure about the clen though

Any input please as Its really not my area of expertise


----------

